# ide cdrom drive not detected (Solved)

## juniper

hello,

I have an ide cdrom drive that is not being detected.  When I put in a live cd it is detected as /dev/hdc and

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA 4163B

I have an old fedora install on this computer as well and it detected the cdrom just fine.  here is what dmesg has to say there

```

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

```

I am probably just doing something stupid.  I have ide_cd module loaded and dmesg says

```

Uniform CD-ROM driver unloaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

```

but the drive is not coming up.

i have the following options turned on in the kernel

device drivers ->

    <m> ata/atapi/mfm/rll ->

        <m> enhanced ide/mfm/rll disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

        <m> include IDE/ATAPI cdrom support

the last module says this is all i will need to get cdrom support!  the is gentoo-sources 2.6.24-gentoo-r3Last edited by juniper on Thu Mar 20, 2008 12:07 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Are you using libata?

Should use the libata and therefore SCSI CDROM drivers, else you'll need the full plethora of IDE drivers (for hard drives)...

----------

## juniper

how do i tell if i am using libata?  the fedora kernel I had uses it, but I couldn't find that kernel option anywhere.

I have to admit, I am fairly ignorant when it comes to hardware.  i don't really get it.  if it is an atapi drive don't i need an ide-cdrom module?  why would i need a libata for that?

the cdrom worked fine under both livecd and fedora and both used an ide-cdrom module.  but both of those had libata enabled as well (i think).

I don't know if i automatically have it enabled.  I have a scsi hard disk (using the ata_piix statically compiled into the kernel).

Well, one confusing thing is that the kernel option for ide-cd says that it is the only thing that one needs to enable for cdrom support.

Perhaps the output of lspci will help.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)

0a:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 700f (rev 20)

```

----------

## eccerr0r

What drivers are you using for your hard drive(s)?

(is your ATA HDDs showing up as /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX?)

If your hdd's are /dev/hdX that's really weird...

----------

## juniper

The driver i am using for the harddisk is ata_piix and the harddisks are show up as /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc.

On my old fedora installation the harddrives show up as the same, but the dvd drive shows up as /dev/hdc.  I have the ide-cdrom module compiled as a module and ata_piix compiled statically.

----------

## eccerr0r

While a mixed mode install i'm pretty sure is possible, your best bet is probably to unify everything. Try just specifying SCSI cdrom support, your IDE CDROMs should show up as SCSI (/dev/scd0 or /dev/sr0).

To get a mixed mode setup working, I suspect there are some command line options to disable the old IDE PIIX drivers from using channel 0 (so libata can use it).  That's my suspicion as to how it's working.  Might want to check some of the boot command line options?

You could also grab the .config from redhat and see what they did to do it...

----------

## juniper

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> While a mixed mode install i'm pretty sure is possible, your best bet is probably to unify everything. Try just specifying SCSI cdrom support, your IDE CDROMs should show up as SCSI (/dev/scd0 or /dev/sr0).
> 
> To get a mixed mode setup working, I suspect there are some command line options to disable the old IDE PIIX drivers from using channel 0 (so libata can use it).  That's my suspicion as to how it's working.  Might want to check some of the boot command line options?
> 
> You could also grab the .config from redhat and see what they did to do it...

 

in the end, this is what I did.  I disabled ide-scsi, because I am told that is bad nowadays.  I got the fedora kernel config and the dvd drive was detected as sr0.  I don't really understand why, because under fedora it was detected as hdc.  this may be because i had to do all sorts of funky things to get the install to work (since fedora use lvm by default, i had to make an initrd, which is a bit more complicated in a 64 bit environment).  anyways, the cdrom is sr0.  I assume it should work now.

The problem with using the fedora config is that EVERYTHING is turned on by default.  the kernel i was using took a few minutes to compile, the one fedora uses takes about 25 minutes and produces a good 300MB of modules.  However, the cdrom works  :Smile:   so i guess it is better.  I can tweak from here.

----------

